# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Nokia Direct IMEI v12.40 Update!! 31 JUL 2015

## Shamseldeen Victory

*ATF Nokia Direct IMEI v12.40 Update!! 31 JUL 2015!!*  *Release Date: July 31, 2015
Firmware Version Required : 11.0.10 or 11.0.12
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.10.0.0 - Windows 7/8/8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit)
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.8.30.0 - Windows XP (32-bit and 64-bit)   Nokia Android Total Updates 
 1. Boot Repair via USB for Nokia X, X+, XL, XL 4G via "Qualcomm HS-USB Diagnostics 9006" Interface ONLY 
* Boot repair is done via "eMMC Drive" Tab. You can use regular .mmc files to repair the BOOT.
* You can download .mmc repair files from here: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
*** VERY IMPORTANT *** 
* "Qualcomm HS-USB Diagnostics 9008" <-- NINE-ZERO-ZERO-EIGHT is still NOT SUPPORTED for USB ONLY BOOT REPAIRS
* You still need JTAG or eMMC Connection to repair 9008 aka "Nokia Emergency Connectivity"
* ONLY NINE-ZERO-ZERO-SIX (9006) is supported for USB BOOT REPAIR (Dead due to bad custom rom etc...)
* Again... 9006 is not 9008...  
 2. Factory Phone Identity Programming for Nokia X, X+, XL, XL 4G and X2 
* Factory Method Repair/Restore Blank or "null" IMEI due to erased EFS (modem_st1, modem_st2, modem_fsg)
* Factory Method Repair/Restore Bluetooth MAC
* Factory Method Repair/Restore WLAN MAC
* Factory Method Full Restore RF Tunings and other Baseband Configuration (NV + QCN Items) 
* Factory Programming is done via the "Factory" tab under "IMEI and Simlocks" 
* It will use Specially Made USB Drivers from: 
C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Driver\NOKIA_ANDROID_FACTORY\
and
C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Driver\NOKIA_X_USB_DRIVERS\ 
Watch Here to Learn How to Install these USB Drivers! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
3. Improved Identity Backup (IMEI Simlocks etc) for Nokia X, X+, XL, XL 4G and X2 
* Does not need USB Debugging Enabled     Some Nokia/Microsoft Lumia Updates 
Boot Repair via eMMC Connection + eMMC Firmware Update Support 
*** Make sure you backup first 512MB of eMMC USER AREA Before Performing eMMC Firmware Update *** 
Lumia 540 DS [RM-1040] 02074.10000.15174.44001 - First In The World
Lumia 540 DS [RM-1041] 02074.10000.15174.44001 - First In The World 
Lumia 1320 [RM-994] 3056.40200.1407.0004 - First In The World
Lumia 1320 [RM-995] 3056.40000.1401.1001 - First In The World
Lumia 1320 [RM-996] 3056.40200.1407.0002 - First In The World 
Lumia 925 [RM-892] 3051.50009.1451.1 - First In The World
Lumia 925 [RM-893] 3051.50009.1451.1 - First In The World
Lumia 925 [RM-910] 3051.50009.1424.0004 - First In The World
Lumia 925T [RM-955] 3051.50009.1424.0002 - First In The World      Bonus Update: 
USB Boot Repair for GT-i9505 Lollipop 5.0.1 !!! - First In The World
Find it at "ATF Plus" ----> "Factory Boot"
Factory Boot now supports "Qualcomm" or "Nokia Emergency Connectivity" Drivers    Various USB Driver Updates: 
Updated "Nokia Emergency Connectivity" Drivers
C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Driver\NOKIA_X2_USB_DRIVERS\EmergencyDownl  oadDriver.msi 
New "Nokia Android Factory Drivers"*
C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Driver\NOKIA_ANDROID_FACTORY\ 
Updated Nokia X Drivers*
C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Driver\NOKIA_X_USB_DRIVERS\ 
* Unsigned Drivers MAY NOT Work with Win8 and Win10 64-Bit Machines*   *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*   *DOWNLOAD HERE:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF Nokia Direct IMEI  Update v12.40 !! Public Discussion Thread:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------

